# Has anyone actually beat SA for good on this site?



## Encore (Apr 17, 2008)

Has anyone actually beat SA on this site? What advice can you give? What has beating SA allowed you to do that you couldn't before?


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Hehe, lets just say I'm working on that right now. If I can keep my momentum going I suspect I will have this beaten within the next 12 months. If that happens expect an elaborate guide


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

yes. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/no-more-s-a-58169/


----------



## timidgeek (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep, member inspired me onto my current ongoing curing of SA
yeah yeah yeah
There have been some others as well.


----------



## Encore (Apr 17, 2008)

Lachlan said:


> 5 months on 20mg of citalopram. combined with working 40hr weeks in a sociable environment. A few nights ago I walked up to the most attractive girl I could find at a bar, held her hand while looking her at her, and was about to kiss her hand, I felt basically no anxiety. problem solved. I have basically no social anxiety at all in any situation now. In fact, I have hardly any anxiety at all now. when I stand on the edge of a sheer cliff I feel virtualy nothing unusual.


Thats cool man. What kind of sociable enviroment?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm constantly around work colleauges, sometimes working with them on tasks, and it's usually possible to talk and have conversation most of the day. There are about 30 different people who I could be around during the week, with more time spent with some than the others. Men and women who are differing ages and from different backgrouds, countries, races, religions.


----------



## N/A (Nov 26, 2007)

My SA is basically gone. The biggest difference is just having confidence in dealing with people. And not worrying what people think of me all the time. I go out every free night I have, go to parties, meet new people. It's fun. And looking back on it, I really can't understand what I was so afraid of before.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Great job to everyone that has overcome this!


----------



## back2life (Feb 27, 2009)

some people i beleive have social anxiety when they are growing up and , god bless them, have a hard time in earlier times. 

Just because I know what i used to do as a extrovert doesnt mean my hands dont shake when i drink a coffee, or have a panic attack after drinking. my girlfriend sleeping next to me can also make nervous, if i run out of downers.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

back2life said:


> some people i beleive have social anxiety when they are growing up and , god bless them, have a hard time in earlier times.
> 
> Just because I know what i used to do as a extrovert doesnt mean my hands dont shake when i drink a coffee, or have a panic attack after drinking. my girlfriend sleeping next to me can also make nervous, if i run out of downers.


So you're saying for some it is just a phase? Hmmm, I'm jealous, definitely more than a phase for me.


----------

